# Downloading mp3s from website and saving to i-pad or iphone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it possible to download mp3s from websites and save to i-pad or iphone to play it later ? Does one need i-tune to convert it to apple sound format before can use it on I-pad or I-phone to play it there ?

Thanks.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Zhong,

You can import any .mp3 files you'd like. Simply create a playlist in iTunes and add all your personal .mp3 files to it, then just synchronize the playlist to your iUnit. There are no restrictions when it comes to .mp3 files.

Importing video files is however different, as they need to be iTunes converted. Or if you want to skip that step, download an extra video player like 'Azul' (My personal favorite)


----------

